# SkullClick



## JustinCode (13. Apr 2017)

Hey, ich will ein Osterplugin machen, das wenn man zb nen Osterei Skull anklickt Coins bekommt (CoinsAPI hab ich geschrieben) und das wenn man ihn dann nochmal klickt das nicht nochmal was passiert.
Wie mache ich das?
LG.: Justin.


----------



## Joose (13. Apr 2017)

Ein Plugin für was genau? Welche Ostereier? Welche Skull?
Etwas mehr Hintergrundinformationen wären wahrscheinlich hilfreich 
Was genau willst du nun wissen? Wie man verhindert das etwas öfters gezählt wird?

Du könntest es mit einer boolean Variable arbeiten oder dir die schon geklickten Objekte in einer Liste speichern.


----------

